# Chicken in the (roasting) Bag



## Desmond (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi I was thinking of trying out something different for a Sunday lunch. I used to love those fish in the bag with butter. I was wondering what I could do with a chicken breast in a roasting bag. Maybe some orange creamy sauce or a spicy (hottish) dinner. 

Any suggestions on this as I feel that I could do lots of things here.


I have currently Double cream and Yoghurt in the fridge.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 28, 2015)

Using a roasting bag is a good way to reduce the cooking time. I would think you could use any of the innumerable British curry recipes and achieve excellent results.
Maybe, one of these days, I will be able to travel to the UK and try some of the amazing sounding dishes I have read, heard, or watched videos about.


----------



## Addie (Jun 28, 2015)

I used to use the roasting bag all the time for chicken. It does make an amazing chicken taste so juicy and full of flavor. I need to get back to using the cooking bag. For me, I just make the standard gravy with the juices. I am cooking for just myself. So my adventures for fancy cooking has faded somewhat.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 28, 2015)

Are you talking about fish in parchment paper or those god awful oven safe plastic bags they sell for turkeys and such?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 28, 2015)

Here are just two recipes that would adapt well to a roasting bag:



*1.  Smouldering Chicken*



If you love Hot Wings*



If you love hot wings, then I have an outstanding barbecue chicken recipe for you.  I call it Smoldering Chicken.  It doesn't burn your mouth, but leaves a warm glow.  And the flavor is amazing.  Trust me; when you read the ingredients, you will probably think that this chicken is beyond the taste buds of ordinary mortals.  It looks like it will be blistering hot.  But it isn’t.  It will surprise you.  (By the way, this is one of my eldest daughter’s, and husband’s favorite chicken.  She made certain that I had written it down, after I created it.)



Originally, this recipe was for use with a kettle-style charcoal grill, but for this post, I will modify the cooking technique for the oven bag.  Enjoy.



Sauce:

1/3 cup Sriracha brand Hot Sauce

2 tbs. Tabasco Pepper Sauce

1 tbs. good soy sauce



8 to 10 chicken thighs, with the skin removed



Mix the sauce ingredients together.  Pour into a 1 gallon freezer bag & add the chicken pieces.  Move everything around inside the bag until the chicken is well coated with the sauce.  Press the air from the bag and place it in the refrigerator for two hours.  Make your side dishes during this marinating time.



Preheat your oven to 375' F.  Place the chicken into your cooking bag, laying the bag flat on parchment lined cookie sheet.  Leave space between the pieces.  Seal the bag.  Place into your oven and roast for 25 to 30 minutes.    Test with an instant read meat thermometer.  Remove the chicken when the temperature reads 160 degrees.



Serve with vegetable kabobs, baked beans, or other summertime foods such as salads, grilled fruit,  cold melons, etc.





*2. Baked Bulldog Chicken, Oven-Fried Chicken*



I call this one bulldog chicken because the memory of its flavor will stay with you like a bulldog on a bull.



Preheat the oven to 375' F.

Place the following ingredients into a shaker bag:

1 cup all-purpose flour

3 tsp. kosher salt

1 tsp. granulated garlic powder

1/4 tsp. powdered ginger

1tsp. marjoram

1/2 tsp. rubbed sage

1/2 tsp. ground thyme

1tsp. black pepper

1/2 tsp. tumeric

1/2 tsp. red pepper

1/4 tsp. Chinese 5-spice powder

1/4 tsp. celery seed

1/2 tsp. granulated onion powder



In a suitable bowl, make an egg-wash from 2 large eggs whisked with 1/2 cup water.



Skin the chicken thighs and dredge in seasoned flour.  Dip in the egg-wash, and then again in the seasoned flour.  Shake excess coating from the chicken and place into your cooking bag.  Spread the pieces around so that they sit flat on a cookie sheet, in the bag.  Don't crown the pan.  Fry on each side for 6 minutes.  Remove the chicken to a foil-lined pan and place into the oven.  Bake for 20 minutes.  Serve immediately.

Bake for 40 minutes.  When done, remove the chicken and add a cup of milk to the bag.  Swish it around to capture all of the great juices, then pour into a pot.  Thicken with cornstarch, or a roux.   Use as gravy for the side dishes, or on top of the chicken.





This should be enough for 12 chicken thighs.  Increase as desired.





*Italian Chicken in a bag.*



Ok, I'm putting this one together as I type, just for you.



Ingredients:

1 tsp. Rosemary

1/2 tsp. dried basil

1/4 tsp. dried oregano

1/4 tsp. dried sage, or thyme

1/2 tsp. granulated garlic

1/2 onion, finely diced

1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese (or parmigiano reggiano if you prefer)

1 tsp. salt

1 tsp. cracked, black pepper

1 cup tomato puree

6 chicken pieces



Put the herbs, onion, and cheese into your cooking bag.  Add the chicken and shake until the pieces are well coated.  Add the tomato puree and massage until all of the chicken is coated.  Seal the bag and bake for 40 minutes.  Serve over pasta or fluffy brown rice.





*Chicken and Mushrooms*



Ingredients:

1 whole, roasting chicken, 3 to 5 lbs.

1 stick softened butter

granulated garlic

coarse grind black pepper

Kosher Salt

8 oz. sliced mushrooms of choice

1 yellow onion, quartered



Preheat oven to 400' F.

Wash and dry chicken, inside and out, then dry with paper towels.   Place the onion quarters into the chicken cavity.  Run the whole outside with the butter.  Sprinkle on the salt, pepper, and garlic.  Place with the mushrooms into the cooking bag, and seal.  place the chicken breast side up onto a baking sheet.  Roast for 13 minutes per pound.  Serve with your favorite sides.



That gives you three recipes that should work very well in your roasting bag.  Mind you, you won't get crispy skin on a roasting bag as steam will develop and help cook the chicken.  But where flour is added to a recipe, that same steam will help create a luscious gravy or sauce to go with the chicken.



Try a couple of the above with carrots, or potatoes, or uncooked, fresh green beans, or rutabaga, or even asparagus added to the bag.  You will find as you think about what you've already done, new ideas will come to you.



Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 28, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Here are just two recipes that would adapt well to a roasting bag:
> 
> *Italian Chicken in a bag.*
> 
> ...



Bake for 04 minutes?  At what temp..... 700° F?


----------



## Addie (Jun 28, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> Are you talking about fish in parchment paper or those god awful oven safe plastic bags they sell for turkeys and such?



Those plastic bags are not so bad when it comes to clean up time. And you get a moist and tasty product. Unfortunately we have plastic in our society. Much to my dismay. And it is here to stay. 

I am not fond of plastic products. But you have to remember there are different types of plastic products. Some are harmful to people. But some are very helpful. Some like those god awful bags have served a real purpose to some cooks who have difficulty making a moist and tasty birds.

I am one of those people who try real hard to not have plastic in my kitchen. I don't keep those containers that take out food comes in. I don't buy plastic. I try to stick to metal or glass. I make sure that any glass product is safe for the microwave. 

But if necessary, I will use the god awful bags to cook a tasty meal for myself. And they are not good just for a chicken or turkey. Making a roast beef is also possible.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 28, 2015)

A pot with a lid will accomplish the same thing, with no plastic waste. IMO, most people would benefit from using a little elbow grease. I think it's funny how our society has created all sorts of labor-saving devices so people can go to the gym and work out


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 28, 2015)

My point that roasting a turkey for example would not be appealing to me if steamed in an oven safe bag.
I want the crispy skin and the flavor associated with open dry roasting.

I can see and would use them for things that needed to be cooked all the way through and like Addie said, the clean up is a cinch.

My only experience with these bags were for turkey. I was not impressed and the host even still ended up with dry white meat.
Had he roasted it breast side down for the first half then turning it over for the last bit of time would have yielded a much better end result.
These bags braise not roast.  Perfect for an  "in oven pot roast" as an example.

I'm posting from my personal experience and would not want anyone to think the wrong thing.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 28, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> Bake for 04 minutes?  At what temp..... 700° F?



Can you say typo?  Yeh, that was supposed to be 40 minutes.  Good eye.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 28, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> My point that roasting a turkey for example would not be appealing to me if steamed in an oven safe bag.
> I want the crispy skin and the flavor associated with open dry roasting.



I agree. Flabby chicken and turkey skin are not worth eating. 



Roll_Bones said:


> I can see and would use them for things that needed to be cooked all the way through and like Addie said, the clean up is a cinch.
> 
> My only experience with these bags were for turkey. I was not impressed and the host even still ended up with dry white meat.
> Had he roasted it breast side down for the first half then turning it over for the last bit of time would have yielded a much better end result.
> These bags braise not roast.  Perfect for an  "in oven pot roast" as an example.



Cooking meat or poultry in a bag does not prevent dryness. Dry meat is caused by overcooking, when all the moisture is squeezed out. Even beef pot roast and pork shoulder can be overcooked and dry, regardless of how much liquid they're cooked in. 

And easy clean-up is not my top priority when I'm cooking


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 28, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I agree. Flabby chicken and turkey skin are not worth eating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
+1

I have ruined great meals by thinking that cooking meat, completely wupbmerged in water would keep them from drying out, and that was in a slow cooker.  Poultry, no matter whether in a bag, or on a grill, or roasted in the oven, or even fried, should neveer exceed 165'F internal temp.  You go higher than that, and the meat toughens and dries out.  Even something pre-ground, and with a lot of fat, like bratwurst can be dried to the texture of sawdust.  I know because I did it, again, in the slow cooker.  I left it in the simmering water too long.  Water simmers (low boil) at 212' F., far beyond a reasonable temp for meats of any kind.

Don't rely on gimicks.  Rely on knowledge.  And learn from those who have already made the mistakes, so you don't have to re-invent the wheel.  Me, I've been re-inventing the wheel for better than thrity years, and experimenting all along the way.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Lognwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh, one more tip, if you do roast you chicken or turkey in a roasting bag, remove the skin, throw it into your broth, and hit it with the blender, or imersion blende.  It contains great flavor that will enhance you gravy.  But make sure it's blended in completely to avoid anyone getting a piece of mushy skin.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwid of the North


----------



## Desmond (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi thanks for all that. I have tried one of those chicken tonight sauces (not too much)  and added some roughly cut vegetables. I made sure not to use greens as they would not end up green. Seems to work. Thanks.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 1, 2015)

LOL, I'll never forget when my brother did a turkey in a bag. He ended up with "Puddle la Turkey" as the whole thing collapsed into a pile of bones and meat in the bag.


----------



## callmaker60 (Jul 1, 2015)

Used them, they work well.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 2, 2015)

Sounds as if the inner cavity could use lots of salt and pepper and orange rind you can buy in a jar.  I've not bagged a chicken yet, I opt for the stand method.

I tell you what tho, I take a big oven bag,  place it in a good sized roasting pan and place a cooling
rack towards the back of the bag and put pieces of bbq chicken pieces on it.  I then take a sheet of aluminum foil and crimp it in the middle and place it inside the bag.  I put frozen green bean in one section and sliced potatoes rounds in the other that have been coated with butter and some nutmeg for color.  I  place a dinner knife on the oven rack under the pan to have it tilted backwards  so all the chicken cooking juices flow to the back.

It's a pretty neat set and forget bagged dinner.  No cleanup

I place


----------



## Addie (Jul 3, 2015)

CraigC said:


> LOL, I'll never forget when my brother did a turkey in a bag. He ended up with "Puddle la Turkey" as the whole thing collapsed into a pile of bones and meat in the bag.



Sure made an easy job of carving!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 3, 2015)

CraigC said:


> LOL, I'll never forget when my brother did a turkey in a bag. He ended up with "Puddle la Turkey" as the whole thing collapsed into a pile of bones and meat in the bag.



I had the same experience many years ago!


----------



## vitauta (Jul 10, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Here are just two recipes that would adapt well to a roasting bag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well chief, ty, you did it again.  your smoldering chicken was a resounding success at my house last night!!  i added a pile of assorted veggies to the chicken thighs--onion, cauliflower, sliced potato and shredded cabbage.  the marinade and chicken juices cooking together made a delicious jus for the vegetable medley.  you were right about the hot peppery marinade being warm to the palate, rather than fiery hot. i look forward to trying more of your original recipes in the future.  you have a knack for combining flavors....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 11, 2015)

Vitauta, I'm so glad the recipe gave you what you wanted in both flavor and heat.  It makes me feel good when I can give something that others can enjoy.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

